# Luther ... new series..



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

...is it me or is that one f'd up plot ?


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

enc said:


> ...is it me or is that one f'd up plot ?


Nope not just you. Mental plot but absolutely hooked me. Brilliant

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

rob267 said:


> Nope not just you. Mental plot but absolutely hooked me. Brilliant
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I'd been wondering what had become of inspector Chisholm !!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Stealing that Golf was laughable.


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

missed last nights but buzzing to get home to watch it


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

don't shoot me but is it useful to watch S1 -3 before I watch this?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Andy1972 said:


> don't shoot me but is it useful to watch S1 -3 before I watch this?


You don't need to - but if you watched one/any series before this one, it would give you some back story to Luther himself.

After watching this series, you will go back and watch the others...


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Andy1972 said:


> don't shoot me but is it useful to watch S1 -3 before I watch this?


Not really neccassery but if you do I'd watch series one just to get a background on Alice who plays a major part in most plots.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Inspired by all the talk in my office about Luther and then seeing this thread I found Luther on iplayer and ive just finished the first series. Im ashamed I waited so long. Its so good. Alice is my favourite TV character ever. It manages to make me feel like im watching serious drama without making me having to stop and rewind every 3o seconds to work out whats happening lol


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I really enjoyed it... 

I refuse to believe the ending though!! 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I’ve just started watching it, well done season one over the weekend and really enjoying it, so yes start from the beginning is my advice :thumb:


----------

